# 710 cap



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2018)

I know a lady who filled the oil up to the top in her car !  Oil all over the place


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 2, 2018)

A friend of mine put petrol in her ex's (new BMW) diesel car.......apparently it was an 'accident'


----------



## Contused (Feb 2, 2018)

*(In)*famously, 'Dubya' went to war in Iraq over 710…


----------

